# What type of bee is this?



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

About five years ago I saw for the first time what I think was a bee. It looks like a tiny hummingbird but looking closer it looks more like a bee with a long beak/stinger (don't know correct term) like a hummingbird's. Now this summer I came across a patch of nice smelling flowers, don't know the type, and you could hear the bees working away. Numerous types, including this hummingbird bee cross. Can anyone help me out with a search online to find out more about it? :shrug: I'm batting zero.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

It's most likely a Sphinx, or Hummingbird, moth. 

http://typhoon.wcp.muohio.edu/western/insects/moth_inflight_great.jpg


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep that is what they are. They seem to be thriving amongst a natural stand of milkweed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They are what hatches from those big old green tomato worms you don't find and squash.

 Al


----------

